# Reprobate glorifying God



## Nate (Oct 23, 2010)

I was recently involved in a discussion on I Peter 2:11-12. A debate began on the issue of whether Peter is exhorting the audience 1) to behave excellently as witnesses to the unregenerate around them in order that some might be converted and then glorify God, or 2) to behave excellently so that in the final judgment God's Justice would be all the more shown in the damnation of the reprobate who had seen their upright way of life and had not repented, and thus, God would be glorified.

After looking into this a little further, I found that variations of both interpretations have been acceptable in the reformed community for some time. Are any of you particularly sympathetic to one of the interpretations? (if so, why?)

Also, after a while, the conversation evolved (devolved?) into whether the reprobate could actively glorify God. We got around to debating the definition of "glorify", and whether, in examples such as Nebuchadnezzar, the reprobate were actively glorifying God or whether God was glorifying Himself through the reprobate. Any thoughts?


----------



## Wayne (Oct 23, 2010)

On the latter, definitely would say that the reprobate cannot actively glorify God, but that God does employ them and does glorify Himself through the reprobate.


----------



## Nate (Oct 23, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Why is there an assumption that King Neb is reprobate?


Um... good point. Bad job by my friends and I for using this example.




> As for your question, well, man's chief and highest end is to glorify God and fully to enjoy Him forever. In having compassion on the lost, we're doing so, and these two reasons you've mentioned I wouldn't think are mutually exclusive. We should compassionately hope for sinners to be granted repentance and also praise God that He will be glorified even in the reality that some are reprobate. Since we know not who is elect or not, then we carry out the duties toward each and every one of our neighbours as outlined by the 5th - 10th Commandments, which, in finality, are our duty toward God.
> 
> God is glorified by every detail of the outworking of His decree, whether it be the plan of the redemption of His elect or the spilling of milk somewhere. He is even glorified in the sins committed by the reprobate, but because of _His_ design therein, not _theirs_.


 
We took all of these points for granted, but still, Amen!


----------



## Jack K (Oct 24, 2010)

Getting back to your original question...

I tend to take my interpretation clues from the context. In this case, Peter says the Gentiles will "see your good deeds" and glorify God. This suggests to me that their glorifying is based on having seen something they find admirable, which further suggests they are glorifying God freely and intentionally. So your first option gets my vote as the more straightforward interpretation. That's just a first impression sort of thing without having studied it in detail.


----------

